# Question for my sister.



## Aikas-mom (Mar 6, 2017)

Would her 5pound chi be able to have pups for a 15 pound Shih Tzu. Her chi is 6 . Shih Tzu is 2.

Sent from my PLT9650G using Tapatalk


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My question is, Why would she want too? There are so many puppies dying in shelters, why add to that? What reason does she have for breeding these dogs which just make a mix? Are they health tested? Does she know both of their lines well enough to know what type of genetic issues may be passed down? Does she have homes for all the pups? Is she willing to take back any of the puppies later on down the road if being rehomed? Is she willing to have all puppies microchipped at her expense to make sure they do not end up in animal shelter? Has she researched breeding like crazy to make sure she is prepared for possibly losing her female or the expense of a c-section? If you are having to ask this question for her on this group I would say she hasnt researched at all and does not need to be breeding.


----------



## Lexilex (Feb 7, 2011)

I just had a litter of 4 chis
's... don't do it. It was the toughest 6 weeks of my life. Now it's a lot easier because they're older. but...don't do it. The cuteness is not worth the stress and anguish when things go wrong.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

Physically capable? Sure, I've seen a Boston terrier who had puppies that looked like the father was American bulldog. They were as big as she was by 12 weeks. Might require an expensive C-section, but possible.

Advisable? No. What is the purpose of the breeding? Have the parents been objectively evaluated for temperament and health? Been genetically tested for common health problems between the breeds? Is your sister prepared to be responsible for the puppies for the rest of their lives? Will she require any puppy buyers to sign a contract that they will spay/neuter their puppies and return them to her if ever they can't keep them?

If there is a purpose, she can answer yes to all the other questions, and has a few thousand dollars in the bank for vet bills, I think she is responsible enough to go through with it. Of course, there is still the potential for heartbreak as mentioned above. I have nothing against breeding if it is done well. Irresponsibly bred dogs fill shelters.

Here is the website of a breeder that does things the right way. She is a show breeder but that doesn't matter. She is responsible. https://www.knockoutchihuahuas.com/


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

MelodyoftheForest said:


> Physically capable? Sure, I've seen a Boston terrier who had puppies that looked like the father was American bulldog. They were as big as she was by 12 weeks. Might require an expensive C-section, but possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That breeder is an AKC Breeder of Merit. 

That’s the kind of breeder to go to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

